# Lyft will be taking away 4 destination filters soon



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

https://thehub.lyft.com/destinationmode-filters
Coming soon!
What an improvement!

*Control Your Day With Destination Mode - Two Useful Ways to Filter Rides*








Destination Mode is built to work around your schedule. Use the 'Arrive on time' filter to earn as you like and get where you're going on time. Or, use the 'Head to destination' filter to earn as you drive your daily commute. With this update, we're reducing the number of times you can use Destination Mode: You'll be able to use it twice per day.
*Filter by Arrival Time*








*NEW: Set an arrival time for when you need to be somewhere at a specific time. *
Stay on schedule with the 'Arrive on time' filter. It pairs you with rides in any direction while still getting you where you need to be, when you need to be there.
*Filter by destination *








*You're now 20% more likely to get ride requests from passengers that are heading in your direction with 'Head to destination.'*
The 'Head to destination' filter lets you specify where you're headed and matches you with requests that get you closer to your destination - and keeps the earnings coming, too. Just tell us where you're heading and we'll match you with passengers going in the same general direction.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Aka it will be reduced to ZERO since they'll still count it as using destination filter if you don't get a ride within a certain time frame.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

"*You're now 20% more likely to get ride requests*" for rides where you will be earning about 30% less.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Judas Iscariot said:


> "*You're now 20% more likely to get ride requests*" for rides where you will be earning about 30% less.


Why were we getting 20% less ride requests to begin with? LOL
These scammers can't even figure out their story.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Just read that too. They suck. More rides I now have to decline.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Aka it will be reduced to ZERO since they'll still count it as using destination filter if you don't get a ride within a certain time frame.


If you don't get a ping within 30 mins, there goes that DF.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lyft people must be in drugs... I swear their shit don’t make sense... everything they spill out their mouths has so much holes.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

UGH

i'd like to be more eloquent, but UGH kinda sums up my Lyft feelings


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

lyfts never worked than on top of that it counts as used even if you dont get a ride while using one lol

95+% ignore or cancel for lyft ubers still around 90+% just ridiculous


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I've basically used DF when I knew I wasn't going to take a ride.
It's literally NEVER worked for me.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

given the rate cuts (now 33c/mile in my area) and now piling on with DF reductions...i'd really like to see PAX come to understand that "no, Lyft is NOT pro-drivers" but I realize that getting snowflakes to have a come to Jesus moment just isn't very likely


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I have used DF one time in the last two months ....


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

6 filters.... 2 filters... NOBODY CARES GRYFT!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm running at 1% accept. Almost 300 pings ignored this past 2 weeks! If only I could figure out how to keep the app on after you miss 3 pings. I'd have it on in a drawer all day and night.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

My market doesn't have the arrive on time feature, where you can set the time you want to be at destination like Uber offers. Makes no sense that cheesy Lyft doesn't make arrive on time available in every market. 

Also makes no sense how destination filter gets automatically turned off after 30 minutes or so. We used to get a text at least letting us know it was turned off. Uber doesn't turn off destination filter & Uber allows me to set the arrival time of destination. Lyft is hurting their own business by turning off drivers destination filter. Get a financial clue Lyft.

Just additional reasons why I'm driving more Uber these days.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> https://thehub.lyft.com/destinationmode-filters
> Coming soon!
> What an improvement!
> 
> ...


Soon to be a memory 
Like SIDECAR.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm running at 1% accept. Almost 300 pounds ignored this past 2 weeks! If only I could figure out how to keep the app on after you miss 3 pings. I'd have it on in a drawer all day and night.


When they are especially hurting for drivers, they let you keep getting pings forever.
They seem to turn that on and off on a whim.
Usually you can keep getting pings forever on days like New Years, Thanksgiving, Christmas.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> When they are especially hurting for drivers, they let you keep getting pings forever.
> They seem to turn that on and off on a whim.
> Usually you can keep getting pings forever on days like New Years, Thanksgiving, Christmas.


Sometimes it's so bad, you cannot log off... the lyft manipulates everything... they went from someone of less shitty company to the king of shitty companies so fast.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> When they are especially hurting for drivers, they let you keep getting pings forever.
> They seem to turn that on and off on a whim.
> Usually you can keep getting pings forever on days like New Years, Thanksgiving, Christmas.


It keeps doing 3 and off. When I'm or Saturday night, after I get an uber ping I turn Lyft on and see how many I can get before I pick up. I'm doing everything I can to turn my community into a wasteland.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

community vs drivers .... lyft is enjoying this


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Just be quiet and do it for "the community". Lyft, you and your pink mustache ways just...suck. :rollseyes:


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It keeps doing 3 and off. When I'm or Saturday night, after I get an uber ping I turn Lyft on and see how many I can get before I pick up. I'm doing everything I can to turn my community into a wasteland.


Dude, I log in for 70-90 hrs a week
Ignore all pings except for one.

All to help the COMMUNITY.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

On the day they beg you through email to make your voice heard about AB5.

Absolute brain dead company.

Hard to believe I was on that good shit with them in the very beginning.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh and btw, the only reason I do 1 ride
Is because I get $5 from this research company for submitting my Lyft paystub.
LOL


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Oh and btw, the only reason I do 1 ride
> Is because I get $5 from this research company for submitting my Lyft paystub.
> LOL


I'll do a ride if I'm in a ppz and it ran up a little. I'll take the ping and as I'm rolling up check the distance. If it's short I'll do the trip because Lyft will lose money. Long one I cancel and move on. So I get about 1 a week and they usually lose 2 or 3 bucks on the ride. That keeps me at 1%.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'll do a ride if I'm in a ppz and it ran up a little. I'll take the ping and as I'm rolling up check the distance. If it's short I'll do the trip because Lyft will lose money. Long one I cancel and move on. So I get about 1 a week and they usually lose 2 or 3 bucks on the ride. That keeps me at 1%.


I hover between 0% and 1% acceptance rate.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If it's short I'll do the trip because Lyft will lose money. Long one I cancel and move on. So I get about 1 a week and they usually lose 2 or 3 bucks on the ride. That keeps me at 1%.


In my experience, the shorter the ride, the higher the percentage Lyft will take. On a minimum fare ride ($3.00 in my market) Lyft will take up to 65% for these rides.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> I hover between 0% and 1% acceptance rate.


I'm at 1% and I feel bad about being that high. Even my Uber Pax love listening to Lyft ping out.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I'm at 1% and I feel bad about being that high. Even my Uber Pax love listening to Lyft ping out.


---------------------------
I'm certain that the female Lyft passenger waiting in the dark for a ride , after working 10 hours, appreciates it, too.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> I'm certain that the female Lyft passenger waiting in the dark for a ride , after working 10 hours, appreciates it, too.


Oh lord ... we got a lyft ant! I am sure the hard working lyft drivers who been driving a for 10 hours appreciates the new cuts offer by lyft.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> I'm certain that the female Lyft passenger waiting in the dark for a ride , after working 10 hours, appreciates it, too.


She can use Uber .. even if previously deactivated, another account can be made


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> https://thehub.lyft.com/destinationmode-filters
> Coming soon!
> What an improvement!
> 
> ...


damn pricks

same here , in fact i may just drive by the pax then keep driving if i don't see airport luggage by them . i work for airport runs not for $3.75 garbage



JLaw1719 said:


> On the day they beg you through email to make your voice heard about AB5.
> 
> Absolute brain dead company.
> 
> Hard to believe I was on that good shit with them in the very beginning.


their 2 faced


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> She can use Uber ..


Sadly, she's be safer doing that. Uber, at least, added a suite of "safety" features. Lyft said they would also add them, but never did...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Translation: We listened to your feedback. 6 DF were too useful.

Neither Uber nor Lyft have any original ideas. Since Uber copied us about murky spots on the map, we have to copy them in taking away 4 DF.

Regards

Rovil


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

New2This said:


> Translation: We listened to your feedback. 6 DF were too useful.
> 
> Neither Uber nor Lyft have any original ideas. Since Uber copied us about murky spots on the map, we have to copy them in taking away 4 DF.
> 
> ...


lame , So like Jay cradeur of the rideshare guy said : Create a plan B of something you really enjoy that is not rideshare related because Rideshare will continue to get worse and worse . and you do not want to put all your eggs in one basket in case things like this happen


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> I'm certain that the female Lyft passenger waiting in the dark for a ride , after working 10 hours, appreciates it, too.


What about the male passenger? Don't you know the future is female?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> What about the male passenger? Don't you know the future is female?


No the future is this and if u don't like it you're a sexist...










In all good humor JK ?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Extraterrestrials must be laughing at us through their telescope.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Unfair, I have already driven 2000. I don't have any "challenge bonuses". My current filter function is only 2 times a day. Why is lyft doing this to me, 2 filters can't take me home nearby. I can only go offline every day. Waste a lot of gasoline! Reduce a lot of income!

I also only have 2 filter functions per day. The 2nd filter is not enough, and you can only go home empty the car every day. We fed back to the lyft driver committee. The committee can talk to lyft management. Request to change this brother's bad decision.
Link below：
https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/5036129/Local-Driver-Advisory-Council-FeedbackFill out our filter function 6 times a day. Submit to lyft management


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> https://thehub.lyft.com/destinationmode-filters
> Coming soon!
> What an improvement!
> 
> ...


Lyft destination setting has always been useless


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Galveston said:


> Lyft destination setting has always been useless


love how they like yo paint this reduction as them doing you a favor.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> love how they like yo paint this reduction as them doing you a favor.


"We finally fixed the piece of shit. Since it now works right, we'll take 2/3 of them away."


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

New2This said:


> "We finally fixed the piece of shit. Since it now works right, we'll take 2/3 of them away."


I just turn off Lyft and Uber entirely most of the time I'm trying to get back home because they wanna take me off the main highway to terrible back roads for a three block trip. That doesn't get me closer to home, that gets me just out of area that I have no chance getting another ride toward my destination, now I gotta go home on dark roads through giant chemical plants with no houses.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

New2This said:


> "We finally fixed the piece of shit. Since it now works right, we'll take 2/3 of them away."


what losers they are


----------

